# Choice of tanks



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Would you choose to have two 10 gallon tanks with a 35 gallon tank 
or
Would you choose to have two 35 gallon tanks!

My girlfriend is limiting me so i need help with this choice!:-?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I'd go with the two 35 gallon tanks as they have more room and would be easier for me to plant and maintain. I also think the 35's would be easier to keep stable than the 10's - more water, fewer fluctuations. You can also keep larger plants and fish in 35's (my beloved angelfish and larger gourami as well as java ferns and smaller sword plants).

So, what fish and plants do you want to keep? Would the 10's provide enough room for them?


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I plan on converting my current 35 which is hosting fantails for the winter from my pond into a chiclid tank (shell dwellers and Julies) with Ananubis and java fern.
The second tank (if i went with a 35) will host german rams and a few community tetras. This will be heavily planted tank but low tech!

If i went with the two 10 g tanks one would be for community tank with a betta and the other would be a solo chiclid tank. Both will be heavily planted and low tech! The only reason i like the 10's is i have a bunch of old filters that are too small for the 35 but perfect for the 10's . But to be honest i think the 35 has more appeal to me!
If only i could get a tank as big as my pond into the house past my girlfriend!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

While I can understand the desire to use what you already have, I think you'd end up regretting passing up the second 35 if that was your main reason for using two 10s. Your choice of plants and fish would be more limited in the 10s just because of the space considerations. And just think, with a second 35 instead of two 10's, you get 15 more gallons of space!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hmmm, after careful consideration, is there any chance you could swap out the girlfriend and go with even bigger tanks?  You could always sneak a bigger tank in while she is sleeping. It has worked for me 

Seriously, I would probably go with two 35g tanks. I have a hard time trying to plant stuff in a 10g tank. My arm just barely fits in the opening with the top and light on the tank. as cs gardner stated, the 35g will also be more stable than a 10g and give you a bit more room for fish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Those dang girlfriends :ninja: ... If you have the room go with the two 35 gallon tanks, more room for plants and fish.


----------



## JG06 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd go with the two 35 gallons and then buy her a 55 gallon starter kit for Christmas.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

JG06, I like where your head is at!

Thanks everyone, i am pretty sure that I will go with at least a 35 g tank instead of the 10's.
I cant really fit anymore than a solo chiclid in the 10! 
My current 10 g doesnt give enought height anyway, as the plants completely overgrow it by weeks end and i end up spending more time trimming the plants then i spend doing the water change and filter cleaning!


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Tell your girlfriend that limiting your tanks is like asking her to limit her shoes. 
Ask her if she wants: 
two pairs of flats and a pair of heels
or
two pairs of heels.

She should get the picture


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You can also tell her you need to keep a 10 around as a quarantine tank. And its always best to keep it cycled for any new arrivals or ill fish, so you need to keep some plants and a fish or two in it to keep it stable.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

Well that idea fell though as i got a 5 g bow flex tank for my Birthday as a surprise. She was just humoring me and my request for another larger tank.
I just set it up in my office and i really like it as it is nice to look at when sitting by a computer all day! So it looks like i am going to have to wait awhile until i can add to my MTS!
Here is the link to the pictures!

5 Gallon Office Bow!


----------

